# clipping gone wrong D:



## xpyrrohs (Feb 16, 2009)

So I went out to the stables today with the intentions of clipping Pyro's fetlocks and long leg hairs... Well I kinda screwed it up xD He moved his leg right as I was trimming along his tendon and I took a huge swipe of hair off his leg. Well I tried to fix it and ended up clipping his whole leg :/ It looked ridiculous so I had to do the same to the other leg.. It doesn't look too bad I guess, but my question is... should I clip his hind legs too? I have a show in 2 weeks, should I just wait to see how long his hair grows by then? Or should I just clip them? How should I clip them? Does anyone have pictures of how it's supposed to look?
I took pictures of his legs to show.
I also trimmed the hair under his chin, and I think he looks A LOT more mature, hahaha. 

Oh, and I found a very peculiar scar on the right pastern and left pastern... My friend mentioned to me yesterday that his right looked bigger than his left xD and I guess it would make sense since his bone has calcium buildup on it. It looks like he had wire or something wrapped around it, and whats funny is that both pasterns have the same cut, it's just bigger on his right :/ poor poneh.

Here are some pictures of his clipping
*Legs:*
















*Chin:*
_Before:_








_After:_
(not a very good picture.. he tends to move, a lot -.-









Boo-Boos
*Right leg:*
















*Left leg:*


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I dont think the legs are really ever clipped at all except in a full clip, so maybe think of that. The legsare usually left while the body is done. He might look a bit top heavy. Do you have an issue with clipping his whole body? I only say this because of your upcoming show, otherwise I'd say leave it.
Maybe you can clip up his neck and blend it in with the front legs then you can leave the back legs and body alone.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yea I'd say do the neck then just leave it unless ur willing to clip his whole body. Hope everything works out, show us more pictures once u figure out what ur going to do.


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

I would say just do a full body clip now.


----------



## xpyrrohs (Feb 16, 2009)

ehhh, D: Well, I don't really mind doing that, but he's a pasture horse... That means I would have to buy a light blanket since I can't turn him out in a sleazy.. or can I? Its not supposed to rain for a while, so would it be okay if he was just wearing a sleazy or would I have to get a light blanket? We don't really have the money for another blanket right now :/
I actually think he would look nice with a body clip, but I'm just worried about him being outside... esp. since it still gets in the 30's at night. Would he have to be blanketed all summer too if I do clip him? Or just until it gets warm?

oh man, my mom's going to be ****sssed whenever she finds out xD
shoot.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

lol, I would clip him and blanket him, since he has thicker hair right now even with it being short it'll still keep him warmer then a summer coat would. A light blanket might work.
I'm not familiar with sleazy's


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm sorry..... can I laugh at this??? I've never clipped a horse before and I'm just giggling my hiney off over here.

I'd call a couple friends, explain what happened and see if you could borrow a blanket for him. Then give him a full clip.


----------



## xpyrrohs (Feb 16, 2009)

I think I'm going to try to buy this crap blanket we used when we first got him off of my trainer... it was left from a previous boarded and she sort of just has it lying around the tack room... I'm sure she might just give it to me. *sigh* Tomorrow is going to be fun... I still have hair on me from today -.-


Thanks guys!


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

UGH DUMAS_GIRL
I keep trying to squish your bug!!!

I dont think it looks too bad. But i would definitely do the full clip. A light blanket can honestly be as cheap as 25 bucks for a good one, so i would go for it! 

I plan to full clip my horse as soon as i can buy my own set of clippers. This will probably be another 2 weeks or so. So wish me luck everyone lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> I'm sorry..... can I laugh at this??? I've never clipped a horse before and I'm just giggling my hiney off over here.


 
hehehehehehehe. Me too. I don't know about the whole clipping thing but the scars look like he got into a fight with some wire a long time ago.


----------



## eralcx3 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm going to have to agree with the body clip.

But since it still gets down to the 30's at night time, you will need a medium weight blanket and not a light weight. A horse that is clipped has a different body temperature than a horse that is not clipped, and then you add in wind and rain and it is even colder. I would say get a medium weight. There MANY MANY MANY nice blankets on sale right now too. It's the best time to get a blanket. I would go to horse.com and horseloverz.com to look for a blanket.

good luck!!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Only because of the time of the year I'm going to go against the grain and say "leave it alone". It'll be even by the time summer gets here.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yea but she has a show in two weeks and needs it too look natural and normally the legs aren't clipped so... 

Good luck with it!


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

What do you show in? What level? I don't know how cold it is there but be careful my horse got frost bite on his ear When I clipped him (do they make horsie ear warmers?)


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Do you know anyone you can borrow a blanket from? Since it is spring now most unclipped horses are going without blankets. Its just finally got above freezing here.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

heeheehee.... sorry, i can't stop laughing too, mainly because that's something that I would do! When I clip I'm such a "just a little more here, just a little more there" perfectionist... :lol: I have several "oops, that was way too much" stories to share! In fact, i was trimming my horse's super hairy legs for a show last week and well... I ended up just shaving his socks entirely. Fortunately they were socks so it didn't look as funny when they were 'bald' compared to the rest his hairy self. My question is, how much is he shedding now? If he's shedding pretty heavily I'd shed shed shed, curry curry curry to try and blend it. One of my horses is almost finished shedding. If he's too hairy, yeah... I'd body clip him and buy a cheap blanket. Fortunately it's getting warm (i actually live very close to you!) and won't matter too much if he's a little "naked." Good luck!


----------



## LMW (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah I agree with the others defiantly do a full clip, especially when you have a upcoming show.Lol. I wouldnt reccomend putting him out in a sleazy though they seem to rip pretty easy and sice they are kind of expensive I personally wouldnt put my horse out in one. Like someone above me said borrow one.


----------



## xpyrrohs (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone! I ended up clipping him today xD and Oh my goodness, boy was there hair... EVERYWHERE! Thank god it wasn't windy or it would of been 10x's worse(like a tornado of hair ). I didn't think Rio's light blanket wouldn't fit him, but it did so I guess we'll use that for the time being. He looks 110% better clipped, I'll try to get some picture tomorrow before/after our trail ride. And whenever it gets below 30 again at night(sometime later this week/next week), I'll just put his medium one back on 

Oh and actually the show is this Saturday xD There is a show next Sunday, but the first one of the season is on Sat... I don't know if my trainer is going to be trailering or not, so it all depends on if I have a ride that I'll be able to go :/ I can't wait till we get a horse trailer -.-


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Exciting! Hopefully you'll get to go, and take alot of pictures!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm so excited! He must look so suave!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Glad you found a blankie for him... **still giggling a bit** I would totally end up doing the same thing, maybe that's why I've never clipped!!! :lol: I bet he looks really sharp with the clip!!!


----------



## zanytactics (Sep 8, 2007)

I've gotten carried away one too many times when it comes to just cleaning up the edges....LOL We've all done it. But now you don't have to worry bout the weeks of shedding ahead!


----------



## sonnysfirststar (Sep 14, 2008)

ha ha i just recently body clipped my gelding and have the opposite problem he has such long hair on his legs it looks like hes wearing leg warmers lol my first show isnt until the middle of april so he has plenty of time to shed....but if it makes you feel any better i was trying to clean up his face and he moved and he has a HUGE clipper mark going right up the side of his face! lol thank god nature will fix my boo boo this time good luck i cant wait to see pics!:lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I shaved my son's head and left clipper marks :shock: 

I can't fix it unless I go bare blades on his poor little head.....He already looks like a cue ball. 

I thought of this thread when I looked at my finished project... :lol:

I guess he'll be wearing a cap for the next couple weeks.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Honestly I don't think it looks that bad! For your show I'd definitely full clip him and use a blanket on the chilly days.


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

When clipping a horse, do you use a certain size attatchment? Or do you just use the clippers as they are?


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

It depends where you're clipping and what time of year. For a horse that has winter hair I'd use the biggest cover.
For the summer I use no clipper for the wiskers and the smallest one if none for the rest of the face. It really depends on the look ur going for i guess.

U'll have to show us pics!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

go to Horse Supplies & Horse Tack HorseLoverZ.com 

I love this blanket:
McAlister 200D Stable Blanket Stable Blankets and Sheets HorseLoverZ.com
- it hasn't ripped and my mare kills blankets, cheap, waterproof has a tail flap and i love it ... i have three of them that i share between my two mares ...


----------



## ALYJOMOFO (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah since you ahve got a show in 2 weeks i would just do a full body clip.
he is pretty fuzzy still anyway so he will look nice once its done


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Interesting. I think you did a good job but was that a partial clipping job? Normally it's the other way around, you clip the body and leave the legs or you clip the body and only briefly do the pastern as a clean up and making it look clean and leave the rest.

What was the clipping for?


----------



## Pally (Mar 23, 2009)

Haha I kept looking at his feet and lower legs and thinking "Well that doesn't look bad".....only after reading a couple of replies did I go back and realize you had clipped the _whole_ leg. For the future or anyone else who has this boo boo, I probably would have clipped just to the knee and tried to blend it in at the knee area, leaving the forearm fuzzy to match up with the body. Perhaps easier said than done, especially with me behind the clippers


----------

